# Sports Photography



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's easy to see how these photos made the list.

Top 100 Sports Pictures of 2010 >> TotallyCoolPix


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Definitely some spectacular shots there - I love the 'Shaolin Football' photo, that would be a match worth watching :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some very interesting images - I just wish the exif info was present - I would love to have known the settings on some of them..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@WereBo - have you ever seen the movie Shaolin Soccer - it was on TV again here just recently - as soon as I saw the pic I knew it had to be Shaolin - wonder which came first: the Shaolin monks playing soccer or the movie :laugh: 

some great pics there


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Zulu - I have now, I just had a browse on Youtube :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Did a quick search for shaolin soccer on youtube .. came up with this ..

YouTube - Shaolin Soccer

still laughing, even now .. how I love those Chinese Films with their their heroes & Gods .. ALWAYS good for us westerners to sit back and laugh!!

gonna check out a few more now .. 

btw really great sports photo's, thx for sharing


----------

